# كتاب رائع حول محاكاة اجهزة التقطير باستخدام برنامج Aspen Plus



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

Distillation is one of the most important separation methods in the chemical and petroleum industries. Distillation Design and Control Using Aspen Simulation uses the commercial simulator Aspen Plus to develop rigorous simulations of single distillation columns and sequences of columns. It serves as an important reference for both novice and experienced engineers faced with distillation problems. 

كتاب رائع حول محاكاة اجهزة التقطير باستخدام برنامجAspen Plus

روابط التحميل:

http://ifile.it/5gkwab/distillation...ing_aspen_simulation__-_william_l._luyben.pdf


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

إذا تكرمت أخي 

ترفع الكتاب على موقع آخر 
الرابيد شير ... ما استطعنا رفع الملفات منه


----------



## ارهينيوس (9 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووور على الرد وسأرفعه قريبا إن شاء الله على مواقع أخرى ......


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (9 فبراير 2009)

ارجو ارسال هذه الملف لو امكن على البريد الالكترونى التالى
لانى فى امس الحوجة اليه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

*أهلا فيكم ونورتو الموضوع .........*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

سأكمل رفع الملف على غير موقع وستجدونه قريبا إن شاء الله .........


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور الموضوع ...


----------



## اسلام البدوي (29 يوليو 2009)

برجاء أخى الحبيب اخبارى بالباسورد الخاصة بملف ال​rar​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم وهذا الباسوورد وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...
password = aspene-bookdistillationbyTQN


----------



## ابو فاطيمه (30 يوليو 2009)

عاشت ايدك حبيبي الغالي الله يحرسك


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز مهندس المحبة وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنورين الموضوع .......


----------



## vector beer (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرجاء المساعده ممكن تصميم وحده اساله الغاز باستخدام الhysis*

الرجاء المساعده ممكن تصميم وحده اساله الغاز باستخدام الhysis
ضرورى جدا جدا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

vector beer قال:


> الرجاء المساعده ممكن تصميم وحده اساله الغاز باستخدام الhysis
> ضرورى جدا جدا



أسف أخي العزيز لاتوجد لدي أرجو منك متابعة مواضيع الأخ عثمان الراوي في القسم لأنه المختص ببرنامج Hysis وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ..........​


----------



## khalid elnaji (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## mohammed RIRI (14 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع ...........


----------



## jassim78 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا................. ممكن كتاب يخص نمذجة المبادلات الحرارية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jassim78 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا................. ممكن كتاب يخص نمذجة المبادلات الحرارية



Handbook for Heat Exchangers and Tube Banks design 
by: Donatello Annaratone

archive password: ebooksclub.org
http://ifile.it/ps1b5jr/DB3ubndMY.7z


Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating, and Thermal Design, Second Edition 
by: Sadik Kakaç, Hongtan Liu

http://ifile.it/gre605b/Heat_Exchangers_Selection.7z

أرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص الدعاء ......


----------



## jassim78 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ممنون وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------

